# Strava "cheaters"



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Does Strava have a filter to remove any "cheaters" that log an unrealistically fast ride? Here is an example of one I found while exploring local segments:

Bike Ride Profile | 95miles near Tracy | Times and Records | Strava

This guy was obviously on a motorcycle, but decided to track his ride using Strava for whatever reason. Obviously, it makes KOMs a bit meaningless when your competing against guys like this. Anyone know?


----------



## BigTex_BMC (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm currently using Map My Ride, so I'm not to familiar with Strava, going to make the switch soon though.

If you can PM the cheater, politely ask him to remove his ride/time, and if that fails or is not an option, email the people at Strava.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I've noticed that the cheaters rarely use hr and never use powermeters. So I just ignore them. In theory if you really wanted to *"win the internet"* you could have someone drive alongside you on a climb and just hold onto the car.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

There's a few like that in my area. Ones where the speed is ridiculusly high, but HR is 67bpm or so with 0w. I just ignore them...most of them are on flat segments anyway. I'm pretty sure you could email tech support at strava to correct it though.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

There is a flag ride button right there for stuff like this.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

nightfend said:


> I've noticed that the cheaters rarely use hr and never use powermeters. So I just ignore them. In theory if you really wanted to *"win the internet"* you could have someone drive alongside you on a climb and just hold onto the car.


Much more likely to win a coveted darwin award risking your life for bragging rights on the web tubes.



Strava is for poseurs. There I said it.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Poseurs? I dunno. I find it a hell of a lot of fun. 

That said, if you have to cheat on it to be KOM or ranked high, you are BEYOND "loser."


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

PoorCyclist said:


> There is a flag ride button right there for stuff like this.


Thanks!


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

iheartbenben said:


> Strava is for poseurs. There I said it.


I have to disagree too. For me it's fun to compete with guys I know even when you can't get together for a ride. Plus the self satisfaction aspect as well, knowing I hit a climb faster than I ever had previously. It's like a High Scores chart, video game style, for real life.


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

TimV said:


> Does Strava have a filter to remove any "cheaters" that log an unrealistically fast ride? Here is an example of one I found while exploring local segments:
> 
> Bike Ride Profile | 95miles near Tracy | Times and Records | Strava
> 
> This guy was obviously on a motorcycle, but decided to track his ride using Strava for whatever reason. Obviously, it makes KOMs a bit meaningless when your competing against guys like this. Anyone know?


Why do you really care?


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Is this what cycling has become? People are so worried about what others are doing on Strava that they are obsessing about it?

Jesus, just go ride your bike. If your self-worth is tied to how you do on a loop, compared to others you probably don't know, sell your sh*t and buy some golf clubs...


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

mminsc said:


> is this what cycling has become? People are so worried about what others are doing on strava that they are obsessing about it?
> 
> Jesus, just go ride your bike. If your self-worth is tied to how you do on a loop, compared to others you probably don't know, sell your sh*t and buy some golf clubs...


+1000


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

If you forget to turn off your Garmin after a ride, and then drive home with your bike on top of your car, Strava doesn't distinguish that portion of the ride file and you end up with 'fake' KOMs. 

I've done that a couple of times accidentally, and had to delete or hide those rides.

So probably most of the 'cheaters' you see are just forgetful like me.


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

MMinSC said:


> Is this what cycling has become? People are so worried about what others are doing on Strava that they are obsessing about it?
> 
> Jesus, just go ride your bike. If your self-worth is tied to how you do on a loop, compared to others you probably don't know, sell your sh*t and buy some golf clubs...


You said this so much better than I did.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

MMinSC said:


> Is this what cycling has become? People are so worried about what others are doing on Strava that they are obsessing about it?
> 
> Jesus, just go ride your bike. If your self-worth is tied to how you do on a loop, compared to others you probably don't know, sell your sh*t and buy some golf clubs...


I don't see a problem with letting one's competitive nature find it's way into their hobbies. Helps keep it interesting.

Or, in my case, work as motivation to push harder so I'm literally not the "slowest guy in town."


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

MMinSC said:


> Is this what cycling has become? People are so worried about what others are doing on Strava that they are obsessing about it?
> 
> Jesus, just go ride your bike. If your self-worth is tied to how you do on a loop, compared to others you probably don't know, sell your sh*t and buy some golf clubs...


People like to be competitive. Otherwise none of us would give a rat's ass what the pros ride, wear or do. Right?


----------



## BigTex_BMC (Dec 30, 2011)

ddimick said:


> People like to be competitive. Otherwise none of us would give a rat's ass what the pros ride, wear or do. Right?


ddimick FTW.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

iheartbenben said:


> Much more likely to win a coveted darwin award risking your life for bragging rights on the web tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> Strava is for poseurs. There I said it.


you just called about half the protour riders and US domestic peloton poseurs.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

You 'competitive' dillholes want to compare yourself to others? Pay $35 and pin on a number at a race. Very few people actually give a damn if you're the fastest up your driveway.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

RkFast said:


> Poseurs? I dunno. I find it a hell of a lot of fun.
> 
> That said, if you have to cheat on it to be KOM or ranked high, you are BEYOND "loser."


Yeah, I don't get the point of cheating. If someone in your group knows you, you are screwed if they are faster than you.

It's not like you get Brownie points or anything. You get the personal satisfaction of making that mtn in less than 50 min when it used to 1 hr

There is always someone better than you. If not, you are on The Tour and Strava KOMs are the least of your worries.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

MMinSC said:


> You 'competitive' dillholes want to compare yourself to others? Pay $35 and pin on a number at a race. Very few people actually give a damn if you're the fastest up your driveway.


Hey, no one can touch me there. Oh Yeah...............

Oh and on my court.. Sure it's flat, but I have the best sprint time to the end.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe it's a motorcycle stava thing. That is not Strava's intent, but it can be used that way.

Why not? I know there used to be this thing on Skyline blvd from Hwy 9 to Pagemill or 84. If you made it in under a certain time, you got in the 100 mile club. Well to make that time and distance, you had to avg over 100 mph!!!!


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

MMinSC said:


> You 'competitive' dillholes want to compare yourself to others? Pay $35 and pin on a number at a race. Very few people actually give a damn if you're the fastest up your driveway.


so racing is the only place where competition is allowed? 

if so few people care, why do they even bother commenting in a thread like this?


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

MMinSC said:


> You 'competitive' dillholes want to compare yourself to others? Pay $35 and pin on a number at a race. Very few people actually give a damn if you're the fastest up your driveway.


You seem angry, but why? It's kind of strange. Anyways, everyone I know who is competitive on Strava (or in other words, rides fast and uploads to Strava) also puts on a pin and races. Also, it's mostly used for social and training purposes, ranking high in a KOM is just one part of it. I like it a lot better than Golden Cheetah.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Cableguy said:


> You seem angry, but why? It's kind of strange. Anyways, everyone I know who is competitive on Strava (or in other words, rides fast and uploads to Strava) also puts on a pin and races. Also, it's mostly used for social and training purposes, ranking high in a KOM is just one part of it. I like it a lot better than Golden Cheetah.


Yes,
I use it as a training/motivation tool. I have this one crappy long of a climb (mtb) that I want to get better at. I started tracking it in Jan. I plan to ride it 2x per month and see where I am in July. 

I use it for descending too. It keeps me from "just riding"


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

PoorCyclist said:


> There is a flag ride button right there for stuff like this.


Thanks for the information. I wasn't aware that you could flag a ride due to "abnormally high speeds" and such. This will be great for cleaning up the data.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

You can cheat at Strava? Cool!

Signed: Captain James T. Kirk


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

MMinSC said:


> You 'competitive' dillholes want to compare yourself to others? Pay $35 and pin on a number at a race. Very few people actually give a damn if you're the fastest up your driveway.


Some of us are competitive but don't want to race. Strava lets us do that when we can't ride with a group. I spent enough time off the bike when I had a number on at a race and two "dillholes" overlapped wheels and took a bunch of people down with them. For us the risks of racing outweigh the competitive spirit.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

for a lot of folks, strava is a "second race series". a ton of the more competitive times are posted by very fast/legitimate roadies who actually do pin a number on and race each weekend.

they are competitive and invest endless hours to become stronger and faster. the more hours invested = the more likely you will care if people are cheating whether it be on strava or on race day.

simple. nobody likes cheaters taking short cuts.

i don't post on strava because i don't want to spend the time and i don't really care all that much.

i race mtb. generally, roadies are a tiny bit more type A imo..


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

trip221 said:


> Some of us are competitive but don't want to race. Strava lets us do that when we can't ride with a group. I spent enough time off the bike when I had a number on at a race and two "dillholes" overlapped wheels and took a bunch of people down with them. For us the risks of racing outweigh the competitive spirit.


I Agree with this!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Cheaters never prosper. Nyah nyah nyah.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

I didnt realize I would get so many entertaining responses. Thanks for the good laughs. 

And for those who actually were trying to be helpful, I found the "Flag Ride" button on Strava. 

Thanks again. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

stevesbike said:


> you just called about half the protour riders and US domestic peloton poseurs.


That's kind of my point, isn't it? They are obviously not posing, they are pro-tour riders.




Power meters are for poseurs. There I said it.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Some of you are just trolls. If it doesnt fit in with your definition of cycling, then damn it to hell everyone else is doing it wrong.

That said, there is the "flag" feature, and for those that leave the garmin's on, there is also the "edit ride" feature that lets you trim the start/stop point of your ride.

On the same topic, there are still some kinks in how segments are matched/analyzed.
I created a segment up a climb that I almost always stop at the top for a quick photo op.
I was a bit sloppy in where the 'end' of that segment was, and it turned off into a parking lot. There was 1 cyclist that had a time almost 3x faster than I. Usually it's not anything that draws my attention as I'm hardly a fast climber, but his time had him at 30mph up an 8.2 degree climb. 

I edited my original segment to a point just prior to the driveway I turn into, and low-and-behold, that crazy fast guy was only 2mph faster and a handful of seconds quicker than the rest of us.

To recap, yes Strava is fun. Yes it is prone to calculation errors. No you do not need to use it.


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

I love Strava because it helps me stay motivated to get better. I "compete" with my friends AND myself on segments that we all ride. I'm not a racer, never have been, never will be. Hell, I didn't start riding til I was 42yo to help control my inherited weight and cholesterol issues. Do I wish I had started riding ealier? Absolutely.

Everybody doesn't have perfect genes, everybody isn't young, everybody doesn't have an interest in racing, everybody doesn't have the God given talent that you have (or think you have).....but most people that ride road bikes are at least a little competitive and want to see how they compare with others....even if we're not very good.

For those that think racing is the only way to compete....."lighten up Francis!"

What gets me about some Stava users is that they feel the need to join and participate and share their rides with the world but do it with fake names. What's that about? How chicken-sh*t is that? They join a social website designed specifically to share bike rides and then hide behind a fake name? Really?


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't compete with people on Strava but I do use the KOH times as a guide to see where I'm at. I usually ignore the ones that don't have a powermeter, but for so far I haven't come across any "cheaters".


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm one of those who forgot to turn off my computer before putting the bike in the car. So the end of one of my rides had me going 98kph on the elevated highway. My riding buddies razed me for a while on that one. The real comeuppance though is that, despite my superhuman 15 minute sprint, my average speed for the day still wasn't all that high


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I live close enough (Colorado) to countless elite athletes that Strava would be almost de-motivational. However, it would be cool to see where I compare to these elite athletes. The bigger draw for me would be comparing my own results to myself. Seeing that progression would be nice.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

TimV said:


> Does Strava have a filter to remove any "cheaters" that log an unrealistically fast ride? Here is an example of one I found while exploring local segments:
> 
> Bike Ride Profile | 95miles near Tracy | Times and Records | Strava
> 
> This guy was obviously on a motorcycle, but decided to track his ride using Strava for whatever reason. Obviously, it makes KOMs a bit meaningless when your competing against guys like this. Anyone know?


Keep in mind that not everyone with unrealistic numbers has to be a cheater. I use the Strava iPhone app and between the GPS in the iphone leaving a bit to be desired and Strava's point smoothing (I think that's what they call it), I sometimes get pretty unexpected results. I have one KOM where Strava reported me going up hill averaging 34Mph. As you may have guessed that didn't actually happen but the KOM result is there. The recorded max speed is off on most of my rides.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

Chances are, if you race more than occaisionally and live in an area that has some decent climbs, you probably already knew what a decent time up the local climbs was and how you stack up, long before Strava became popular.

Strava seems to come up as a discussion topic now and again during the roll-out on the local training rides. I suppose hearing "Did you see that Joe set a new KOM on Billy Bob's hill?" is no worse than hearing "Did you hear that Joe said he set the new record on Bill Bob's hill?" If anything, I suppose it will keep a few of the exaggerators in check.

I don't personally use Strava, and don't know that I ever will, but I have freinds and team mates that use it. If it helps motivate them to push themselves in training, then good for them.

However, I know a few guys who seem to be basing their entire training program around trying to set new KOMs about three or four times a week. Seems kinda silly to me. It sure as heck hasn't taught them any race tactics, that's for sure.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it allows you to do more than just know how fast your time up a local hill is compared to others who ride it. It also calculates your VAM, which is comparable across climbs and riders. Comparing VAM is arguably more informative than a watts/kg power profile, can be done without a power meter. It also gives you an appreciation for riders who have climbed over 1800 VAM.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Where do you see that this is the meaning? I don't see it.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

MMinSC said:


> You 'competitive' dillholes want to compare yourself to others? Pay $35 and pin on a number at a race. Very few people actually give a damn if you're the fastest up your driveway.


you want to comapre yourself to others? Pay $0 and sign up for strava.
Very few people give a damn if you finished 7th in cat 6 race with 9 people in it.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

I dont think strava has ever taken an accurate measurement for me.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

55x11 said:


> you want to comapre yourself to others? Pay $0 and sign up for strava.
> Very few people give a damn if you finished 7th in cat 6 race with 9 people in it.


I betcha I could point out at least 3 people... that's 33%...


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

55x11 said:


> you want to comapre yourself to others? Pay $0 and sign up for strava.
> Very few people give a damn if you finished 7th in cat 6 race with 9 people in it.


The guys who actually race are not cat 6. Those are the Strava riders. Actually, we may need to make a new cat for them.

Cat 1 - 5 = Racers
Cat 6 = Bike pathletes whose racing is catching someone up ahead who is on a easy day and unaware that Joe Cat 6 is trying to catch them.
Cat 7 = Riders who think looking up times on Strava is competing.


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

trailrunner68 said:


> The guys who actually race are not cat 6. Those are the Strava riders. Actually, we may need to make a new cat for them.
> 
> Cat 1 - 5 = Racers
> Cat 6 = Bike pathletes whose racing is catching someone up ahead who is on a easy day and unaware that Joe Cat 6 is trying to catch them.
> Cat 7 = Riders who think looking up times on Strava is competing.


Dude, get over yourself. What are you going to do next - make fun of people who use seat bags? People who wear pro team kits? Anyone who's not a dedicated racer like you?


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

trip221 said:


> Dude, get over yourself. What are you going to do next - make fun of people who use seat bags? People who wear pro team kits? Anyone who's not a dedicated racer like you?


Funny, that guy is a dedicated racer? My original take was that he was a casual commuter who felt threatened by others going faster than him all the time out on the road.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Sounds like someone doth protests too much.


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

trailrunner68 said:


> Sounds like someone doth protests too much.


I saw on another thread that you're cool with seat bags. So I'll give you that, but no need to hate on the Strava users.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Hughsdad said:


> I'm one of those who forgot to turn off my computer before putting the bike in the car. So the end of one of my rides had me going 98kph on the elevated highway. My riding buddies razed me for a while on that one. The real comeuppance though is that, despite my superhuman 15 minute sprint, my average speed for the day still wasn't all that high


Strava added a new feature for that called "trim ride" it allows you to remove the start or end of any ride just in case you do leave your GPS on when you bike on the car.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

jtsk said:


> I love Strava because it helps me stay motivated to get better. I "compete" with my friends AND myself on segments that we all ride. I'm not a racer, never have been, never will be. Hell, I didn't start riding til I was 42yo to help control my inherited weight and cholesterol issues. Do I wish I had started riding ealier? Absolutely.
> 
> Everybody doesn't have perfect genes, everybody isn't young, everybody doesn't have an interest in racing, everybody doesn't have the God given talent that you have (or think you have).....but most people that ride road bikes are at least a little competitive and want to see how they compare with others....even if we're not very good.
> 
> ...


I was agreeing with you until you got to the bolded section above. One reason someone may choose to use an alias (like myself) vs a real name might be due to security reasons on the internet. Its never, yes never, a bad idea to use an alias while posting information about yourself on the internet. Your friends will find you one way or another. My cyclists buddies found me no problem with my alias.

Its not about being chicken, its about choosing to be at least a little safe and/or secure when posting information on the internet. Lets not get into how safe it might be because I know there's always ways around it. My point is its what someone chooses to do. Its none of someone else's business.

What you choose is your choice. To each his own. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

LubbersLine said:


> I was agreeing with you until you got to the bolded section above. One reason someone may choose to use an alias (like myself) vs a real name might be due to security reasons on the internet. Its never, yes never, a bad idea to use an alias while posting information about yourself on the internet. Your friends will find you one way or another. My cyclists buddies found me no problem with my alias.
> 
> Its not about being chicken, its about choosing to be at least a little safe and/or secure when posting information on the internet. Lets not get into how safe it might be because I know there's always ways around it. My point is its what someone chooses to do. Its none of someone else's business.
> 
> What you choose is your choice. To each his own. Whatever floats your boat.


yep, it's easy to see where i live if you look at a lot of my rides.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

MMinSC said:


> Is this what cycling has become? People are so worried about what others are doing on Strava that they are obsessing about it?
> 
> Jesus, just go ride your bike. If your self-worth is tied to how you do on a loop, compared to others you probably don't know, sell your sh*t and buy some golf clubs...


No, this is what _internet cycling_ has become.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

stevesbike said:


> it allows you to do more than just know how fast your time up a local hill is compared to others who ride it. It also calculates your VAM, which is comparable across climbs and riders. Comparing VAM is arguably more informative than a watts/kg power profile, can be done without a power meter. It also gives you an appreciation for riders who have climbed over 1800 VAM.


I thought you could only mention an 1800 VAM in the doping forum.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Anonymous cycling data sharing sites crack me up. I used to use Bikejournal.com to store my data and was always amazed at the mileage people were putting in, just to stay in the top ten. 3000 miles a month and more. Of course not impossible but certainly questionable.

My favorite was guy who used to argue vehemently that riding on his trainer inside counted as "miles." He'd have 2000 a year on the asphalt and 8000 indoors (Bikejournal allowed for the differentiation.) He finally gave up and just lied - he was suddenly riding 10000 outside and 0 inside, just to stay ranked.

Imagine that, the need to impress your faceless/nameless imaginary e-friends that badly.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

terry b said:


> Anonymous cycling data sharing sites crack me up. I used to use Bikejournal.com to store my data and was always amazed at the mileage people were putting in, just to stay in the top ten. 3000 miles a month and more. Of course not impossible but certainly questionable.
> 
> My favorite was guy who used to argue vehemently that riding on his trainer inside counted as "miles." He'd have 2000 a year on the asphalt and 8000 indoors (Bikejournal allowed for the differentiation.) He finally gave up and just lied - he was suddenly riding 10000 outside and 0 inside, just to stay ranked.
> 
> Imagine that, the need to impress your faceless/nameless imaginary e-friends that badly.


+1

Using the online sites to compare your stats for inspiration I do it myself but to lie about it that's just ridiculous.


----------



## BillyMagnum (Apr 1, 2012)

BigTex_BMC said:


> I'm currently using Map My Ride, so I'm not to familiar with Strava, going to make the switch soon though.
> 
> If you can PM the cheater, politely ask him to remove his ride/time, and if that fails or is not an option, email the people at Strava.


Map my ride all the way. Buy the pro version. 
Well worth it..use it on almsot every one of my rides..mountain or road or other activities


----------

